

Wadler’s law of language design - ehamberg
http://www.informatik.uni-kiel.de/~curry,/listarchive/0017.html

======
ehamberg
This came up during a discussion of Haskell’s comment syntax on the haskell-
café list:

<http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-cafe/2011-> June/092644.html

